# Rest in Peace Rocky



## Mosnowman (Sep 26, 2003)

Lost my best friend yesterday......had to make the hardest decision I have ever made and feel really guilty and devastated...I know he was in a lot of pain but having to make the decision hurts so bad...


----------



## Mosnowman (Sep 26, 2003)

"OUR FAMILY'S BEST FRIEND"
My friend is loyal and eager to please
I'd sit in my chair, his head on my knees
I'd stroke his back and pat him on the side
The things he would do filled my heart with pride
He watched my house and my family too
He was always there to look over you
Never my house did I have to lock
A bark and a growl at the very first knock

Unconditional love is what he gave to me
From the look in his eye it was all you could see
Sometimes I'd yell "be quiet, lay down"
He'd lay in the corner and not make a sound
As he grew old and couldn't get around
I forgot how he'd greet me with a leap and a bound

Soon came the time he could no longer stand on his own
I picked him up and carried him to see God's home
On the way there I remembered all the good years
I looked at my friend through all of my tears

I told him I loved him
Soon the pain would be gone
I did the hardest thing
I ever have done

I went the last mile
I was there to the end
I know now why they called him
"Our Family's Best Friend"

In Loving Memory of ROCKY
Our Protector - Our Friend

Rest in Peace My Friend


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Remember all the amazing times. To quote Dr Seuss "don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mosnowman,

It is such a difficult situation to deal with....

I know you understand you did it all for the proper and honorable reasons....still doesn't make it any easier.

Don't kick yourself....it was a selfless gesture for your best of friends. 

Take care,


SuperG


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Sometimes the most loving and unselfish thing you can do is also the most painful and heartbreaking…..because you're doing what you know is best for your canine friend….but you also know it will break your heart….but you choose a broken heart over continued pain/suffering for your best friend…….You are taking the bullet for your buddy. Time heals.
I'm so sorry you're mourning tonight. Rocky will be waiting at the rainbow bridge (I need to believe that…and I do).


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Mos, your tribute to your beloved Rocky has brought tears to my eyes. This shows us that you were truly loved by Rocky. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rocky. He sure has loving eyes looking at you in that picture. That is a wonderful tribute. Rest in peace Rocky. Peace to you.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss,Rocky was a great looking boy.
You did what was best for him,it shows just how much you loved him.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Rocky...


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

My family had a Rottie named Rocky. He passed away 3 years ago I miss him and often think of how how he would have loved to meet Tiger. That's a great quote from gsdsar. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Rocky

I loved the poem, very touching


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Your tribute was very moving and has me fighting back the tears as I sit here at work. What a handsome boy. 
RIP Rocky and run free


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend. Your tribute poem to Rocky was beautiful. I hope soon the wonderful memories you shared will bring you comfort.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Heidi the same way one week ago today, so I truly know how you feel. You did what was best. That was a beautiful poem. I hope you don't mind that I print it out and save it, as it comforts me also. It seems to get a little better one day at a time.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Beautiful poem.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

He was so beautiful. I have a love for the older gentleman-ly gsd's such as Rocky was. I am sorry he is gone, but am glad you loved him with all you had :*-(


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Rocky is in a better place, in large part because you made the best decision you could for him. As you grieve, turn the sorrow into a celebration; remember Rocky's life and cherish the memories, and above all, be happy for him!


----------

